# IVF in Ireland or in SA?



## Reiseal (Jul 1, 2008)

Hello - thanks for the site and the info. I wonder if anyone would like to advise me on the following:I am in Nairobi, Kenya and planning to start my first round of IVF in Joburg in late Jan. My partner travels a lot so he won't be there for the full time and I will be on my own for a couple of weeks or so. We have a great doctor here in Kenya who is willing to all the prepping for me - is this common to minimise the length of the trip?

I was just wondering though that since I am from Cork, in ireland and my family is there if I should consider doing it there. the cost difference isn't so much when accommodation in Joburg is taken into account.
So, my question - how does it work in ireland? is it possible to arrange IVF quickly i.e. within th next month or so or is there a complicated waiting list procedure?My second question would be if anyone could recommend somewere to me in Cork if possible.

Thanks so much - this site is brilliant!
Reiseal


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi 

I am sorry i cant help with your questions, i have moved your post to its own topic in hope that some of our lovely ladies here can help 

Wishing you lots of luck in your journey

Em


----------

